# A final project.



## stinger608 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Guys!! I have a final project that I am working on, and I sure would like some of the programmers in TPU to take a look at it, and give some feedback

The final project is a currency conversion application. In this final it needs to include the following elements:

Complete requirements analysis

Design

Verification

Validation and test documentation. 

Keep in mind that the project is a menu-driven program that allows users to select one of five international currency types, and convert these into US dollars. 

The class is: "FUNDAMENTALS OF PROGRAMMING WITH ALGORITHMS AND LOGIC."

Here is what I have at the moment;



> Declare selection as integer
> Declare currency type as integer
> Declare international value as real
> Declare US value as real
> ...


----------



## troyrae360 (Dec 16, 2009)

Looking good, But you forgot- Display "6: New Zealand Dollar"


----------



## Kreij (Dec 16, 2009)

```
If currency type >= 1 and currency type <= 5 then 
Set continue = false
```

Don't you want to set continue to true here?


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 16, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Looking good, But you forgot- Display "6: New Zealand Dollar"




Yea, the currency types for the project are:

Canadian dollars
Mexican pesos
English pounds
Japanese yen
French francs

 Sorry Troy, they didn't give us New Zealand


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 16, 2009)

Kreij said:


> ```
> If currency type >= 1 and currency type <= 5 then
> Set continue = false
> ```
> ...



to "set true = false"? 

Is that what your saying Kreij?

Here is the code your asking about, right? 



> Display "Enter a currency value (positive number):"
> Input international value
> if international value > 0 and international value <= XXXXXXX then
> continue = false



As you see, if you enter a negative number, for example, then continue would equal false..............I think this is correct LOL


----------



## Kreij (Dec 16, 2009)

No, in the above code when you are asking for the currency type (1 though 6) it looks like you are saying that if the response is 1 though 6 set continue to false.

1 though 6 are valid inputs are they not? In which case you would want to continue ?

If I am reading your code description wrong, just give me a


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 16, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhh I see what your saying

Damn, I think your right man!!!

Hmmm, now I am confused 

Yep, the more I look at that, I think your correct here Kreij!!! Thanks for pointing that out man


----------



## Kreij (Dec 16, 2009)

Another thing that you are doing is writing redundancy into the code flow.
You do a case on "currency type" twice. Once for the rate, and again for the nation and currency strings. Put them in one case statement using a single variable to differentiate the users input.

If 1 = Canadian ...

case currrency type = 1
rate = Canadian constant
nation  = "Canada"
currency = "Canook Bucks"


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 16, 2009)

You should really be using an array instead of select case...case...default...end case but... this is pseudocode, no?


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You should really be using an array instead of select case...case...default...end case but... this is pseudocode, no?



Yes it is just a pseudocode project


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 16, 2009)

I just have to say that after reading that, I can see they're teaching you the right stuff.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 17, 2009)

SummerDays said:


> I just have to say that after reading that, I can see they're teaching you the right stuff.



 Thanks for the vote of confidence Summer!!!!


----------



## CounterZeus (Dec 17, 2009)

ha, French pay in Euro (€) 

must be an exercise they give every year or so ^-^


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 18, 2009)

CounterZeus said:


> ha, French pay in Euro (€)
> 
> must be an exercise they give every year or so ^-^



???????? Man, I just went through my script, and I don't see the French pay in Euro. Are you telling me that French pay is in Euro now? 

And I suppose this is a class for beginners within many universities. I am just getting started with programming LOL.


----------

